# 20+ yellow labs in 10g



## LS70 (Jun 3, 2006)

hi, i currently have a breading tank with about 20+ yellow lab Fry. They range in size from about 10mm-15mm and are just under 1 year old.

i cannot introduce them to my large tank as they will be eaten. at what size should i introduce them to my other fish (fully grown yellow labs, electric blues)

also am i stunting their growth right now in the 10g?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Not if you keep up the water changes. You can generally raise them to 1"-1.5" in a 10. When they start nipping each other, move them. Then, they may ok with the big ones if there are lots of hiding places. But 20 is a lot, even for a decent size tank. I would pick out a few likely females and rehome the rest. 

Wait, did you say they are 1 year old and only 1cm long? If so, yes you are stunting them.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

My swordtail fry are 1 month old and are about that big. Swordtails are much smaller fish than most cichlids.


----------



## LS70 (Jun 3, 2006)

I have 2 bathches of fry in that tank 3 maybe 4 months apart but still under 1 year 

I will be keeping maybe 5-6 for my 75g. as for size. a few that are maybe 3/4" i can already tell that 2 of the large ones are nice males, the others look like females. 

i will definitely give alot of these up, but at what size should I wait to give them up?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

LFS usually want at least 1", not counting the tail. But it varies, so call around and ask. mouth brooding cichlids are tough and usually transport fine as soon as momma lets them go. The sooner you remove some, the faster the rest will grow. To put them in the big tank they should be bigger than the biggest mouth in the tank. If it seems like growth is slowing, start doing more/bigger water changes.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

at nearly 1 year old ; they should be almost 4 inches or more...and breeding...
hopefully you meant 1 month..


----------



## LS70 (Jun 3, 2006)

hmm, im going to start looking for a bigger tank, and try to give some away. 

just put a ruler up to the tank, they range from about 2cm to 3cm. at around 6-9months old

4inches? that sounds a little big for a 1 year old, thats over 10cm!


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

They do grow quite quickly, 3 cm long for a 6-9 month old is VERY SMALL, they need more room


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

they have been stunted due to lack of proper environment and maintainnce.
a larger tank and more frequent water changes and they would have reached 3-4 inches by now.


----------

